# Spotting a few days before period - what might this be?



## Capsicum

I looked to see whether there was a previous thread on this, but couldn't find one.

Sometimes, but not always, I spot a few days before my period starts. It's usually quite watery and pink tinged and I usually only see it when I wipe. This sometimes starts a week before AF or sometimes maybe 3 days before. Other months I don't have it at all. 

I will mention it next time I'm at the doctor's but wondered whether anyone else experienced this and knew what it might be? I've read a few things indicating that low levels of progesterone might cause this. 

Currently on around 9DPO and hoping that I won't be seeing the spotting anytime soon. :laugh2:


----------



## susanneb1984

Hi Su,

I'm not sure tbh, I've had spotting this month, but I've never had any before. Have you always had it? Or has it been since coming off bc?


----------



## MrsXYZ

Hi Su B, I have recently come off BCP and 3 days ago had spotting exectly as you describe - today AF has arrived! No idea what it means though. :o/


----------



## Capsicum

Thanks for your feedback. I haven't been on BC for years and years, so I don't think it's related to that. 

I think this has only started happening in the last 6 months to a year. Weird. I'm 36, so I'm hoping it isn't some age related thing. I think a lot of people do have spotting prior to their period, but a whole week before doesn't seem normal to me!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I've had a couple of cycles where I've spotted for a few days before. I never noticed it before ttc but then I didn't used to pay so much attention to what could be on the tissue after I wiped before either :dohh:.


----------



## SarahMelissa

I came off BCP just after Christmas and for about 4-5 cycles i would spot for about 3-4 days before AF, during my last two cycles the spotting starts around 5dpo and continues all the way up until i get AF. i went to the doctor as i was sure something was wrong and had my progesterone levels checked but they were fine, so she referred to me an FS which i saw last week, he said maybe it could be something to do with estrogen (sp?) so did some more blood tests, results came back today and they were fine too. Just waiting on pap smear results later this week, i have been put on Letrozole (basically the same as Clomid) for this cycle to see if it stops, so i am just waiting to see now.


----------



## EmmaM2

Hi sarahMellisa, i get spotting from 5/6dpo until af as well, have done for the last few months. It didn't start until 7dpo this month but is here in force. Is it brown spotting you get or red? Going to make an appoitment with my gp later today to talk about it as i'm a it worried.


----------



## Capsicum

SarahMelissa said:


> I came off BCP just after Christmas and for about 4-5 cycles i would spot for about 3-4 days before AF, during my last two cycles the spotting starts around 5dpo and continues all the way up until i get AF. i went to the doctor as i was sure something was wrong and had my progesterone levels checked but they were fine, so she referred to me an FS which i saw last week, he said maybe it could be something to do with estrogen (sp?) so did some more blood tests, results came back today and they were fine too. Just waiting on pap smear results later this week, i have been put on Letrozole (basically the same as Clomid) for this cycle to see if it stops, so i am just waiting to see now.

Interesting. I think I will see if I spot this cycle and if so will definitely make that doctor's appointment.


----------



## SarahMelissa

EmmaM2 said:


> Hi sarahMellisa, i get spotting from 5/6dpo until af as well, have done for the last few months. It didn't start until 7dpo this month but is here in force. Is it brown spotting you get or red? Going to make an appoitment with my gp later today to talk about it as i'm a it worried.

It is always fairly light and only noticable when checking internally or on wiping, it starts out pinkish for about four days and then turns brown for a few days before AF turns up. Its very annoying and worrying when you dont know what the cause it :hissy:


----------



## KnitWit

I had this exact thing last month, I spotted for 5 days before my period which was very unusual for me. So i mentioned it to my doc and she booked me in to have some swabs done at the same time as having my smear. Turned out I had thrush! Not sure if the spotting was a direct result of the thrush but my doc obviously thought thats what it would be. 
Your situation may be completely different but I thougt I would share that with you in case its helpful.


----------



## brumbar

hi ladies i've had the same issue for a couple of months now. i'd start spotting 6 dpo until 8 dpo only visible when i wipe and only 1-2 times a day usually in the morning. got checked 4 STDs - all ok. Not sure what causes it...the only thing i've been doing differently is taking pre-conception vitamins....I've got an appointment with the doc on the 7th of September...lets see what they have to say


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hi ladies, 

I have the same issue too. It has only been in the last five months or so and usually starts around 6dpo... I get brown tinged cm when I wipe (sorry tmi...). Not all of the time but it is noticeable... It drives me mad now I am ttc an I am constantly checking to see if it is getting heavier and the witch has arrived!

I thought it might be a progesterone deficiency so have started taking vit b complex. I'll see if that helps at all this cycle.
I am off to the docs tomorrow so will let you all know what they have to say about it...


----------



## Capsicum

Bella's Mamma said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have the same issue too. It has only been in the last five months or so and usually starts around 6dpo... I get brown tinged cm when I wipe (sorry tmi...). Not all of the time but it is noticeable... It drives me mad now I am ttc an I am constantly checking to see if it is getting heavier and the witch has arrived!
> 
> I thought it might be a progesterone deficiency so have started taking vit b complex. I'll see if that helps at all this cycle.
> I am off to the docs tomorrow so will let you all know what they have to say about it...

Fabulous. Thanks Bella's Mama :thumbup:


----------



## SarahMelissa

KnitWit said:


> I had this exact thing last month, I spotted for 5 days before my period which was very unusual for me. So i mentioned it to my doc and she booked me in to have some swabs done at the same time as having my smear. Turned out I had thrush! Not sure if the spotting was a direct result of the thrush but my doc obviously thought thats what it would be.
> Your situation may be completely different but I thougt I would share that with you in case its helpful.

Hi Knitwit, thats very interesting, i am waiting on my swabs and smear to come back hopefully later this week so will be able to let you know if it the same thing for me, i havent had any itching or strange cm though, did you?? Also once you treated the thrush did you find the spotting stopped?? Thanks xx


----------



## bunnyhop

Ive had this for around 12 months for 5 to 7 days before av is due, i went the doctors and had scans etc and the result was its my cycle now and the only way to stop it would be to use bc which was a no for me as we dont use artificial bc methods. So i wouldnt worry about it im hoping one day mine stops hopefully when i get a bfp! x


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Ok so I am back from the docs and she really scared me! 

I am going in for an extra smear and swabs when I am mid cycle in about ten days but she said it may be due to an infection, hormonal imbalance, PCOS, damage to my cervix or cancer!!! Or she did say it may well be nothing... She said it was ok to carry on ttc though... Surely if it was something 'scary' it would be random spotting and not always just before a period? Anyway, will update again when I get more info and try not to stress too much in the meantime. 

SarahMelissa let us know what your tests say...

xxxxxx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Bump as I am interested if anyone else has the same as us!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hey Bella's Mamma, i dont have my pap smear results back yet, that should be next week but i just got all my vaginal swabs back and they were all fine, so nothing wrong there, will update again when the smear results come in.


----------



## mlyn26

I get this too. Last month i spotted at 3 4, 6 and 10 dpo and period on 11. I am going to try progesterone cream from O next cycle if it happens on this one. I am currently 3dpo, nothing yet -fingers crossed x


----------



## Bella's Mamma

SarahMelissa said:


> Hey Bella's Mamma, i dont have my pap smear results back yet, that should be next week but i just got all my vaginal swabs back and they were all fine, so nothing wrong there, will update again when the smear results come in.

Oh that's good news! 

I have just tried to book in for my smear and swabs but the next appointment is 9th September, how crazy is that!? Really wanted to get it all done before ov this cycle so as not to interfere with the BD marathon!

xxxxx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

mlyn26 said:


> I get this too. Last month i spotted at 3 4, 6 and 10 dpo and period on 11. I am going to try progesterone cream from O next cycle if it happens on this one. I am currently 3dpo, nothing yet -fingers crossed x

Which one are you going to use? I was thinking of trying that too but then someone said it may not be good if low progesterone is not the problem... I couldn't find much info about it though...


----------

